# Charging station!



## Alex (13/12/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SinnerG (14/12/17)

I like woodworking projects. I like reading up on "simple, DIY" projects in some woodworking magazines.
I don't like the amount of equipment you're expected to have to complete any of them.
When I see someone quickly grabbing 5-10 clamps from their shelf I'm like "well, there's 5 grand I don't have."
Band saw, ripsaw, router table, etc, etc, etc. 10K a pop for a decent one. Eish.

American's have amazingly large properties and garages/sheds for these hobbies.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (31/10/18)

SinnerG said:


> I like woodworking projects. I like reading up on "simple, DIY" projects in some woodworking magazines.
> I don't like the amount of equipment you're expected to have to complete any of them.
> When I see someone quickly grabbing 5-10 clamps from their shelf I'm like "well, there's 5 grand I don't have."
> Band saw, ripsaw, router table, etc, etc, etc. 10K a pop for a decent one. Eish.
> ...


and it does not cost as much there as here even with shipping.


----------



## RainstormZA (31/10/18)

SinnerG said:


> I like woodworking projects. I like reading up on "simple, DIY" projects in some woodworking magazines.
> I don't like the amount of equipment you're expected to have to complete any of them.
> When I see someone quickly grabbing 5-10 clamps from their shelf I'm like "well, there's 5 grand I don't have."
> Band saw, ripsaw, router table, etc, etc, etc. 10K a pop for a decent one. Eish.
> ...


Agreed. I always make a plan with stuff lying around instead of paying through my nose for expensive equipment.


----------

